# Do all nerites lay eggs or is it only females?



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I think you may have to buy and separate out the males yourself. Here's a pic of a male: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=542089&highlight=nerites


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Just females from what ive heard. I have a tank with a single nerite in it and it lays eggs all over. Kinda wish I had a salt water tank to raise them in


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I have been fortunate in only having one female nerite out of the 10 or so I've had and she passed away so I have nothing but males in all my tanks now.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought most snails were hermaphrodites?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

lauraleellbp said:


> I thought most snails were hermaphrodites?


Not nerites.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wait- You're asking if male snails lay eggs? That would make them not males. 
Some snails are both male and female, if that's what you mean. Nerites aren't, though, they can either be males or females.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I think you may have to buy and separate out the males yourself. Here's a pic of a male: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=542089&highlight=nerites


Thanks! Appreciate the link.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Betta132 said:


> Wait- You're asking if male snails lay eggs? That would make them not males.
> Some snails are both male and female, if that's what you mean. Nerites aren't, though, they can either be males or females.


You know exactly what I mean, not sure what made it confusing.


----------



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

i just wish my eyes were better to tell the two apart. I have a few and Im finding unsightly eggs all over. Need to get rid of the females


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't mind Nerite eggs.

I'll open a "Home for Unwanted Female Nerites" and ya'll can send 'em all my way. :hihi:


----------

